# Who Can Bead Blast a Flashlight for Me



## Shurock (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a ti Pocket Rocket. I would like to have it bead blasted. Is there anyone on CPF that can do that service for me?

Thanks.

-Patrick


----------



## davidwestonh (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you looked into your local gunsmith?


----------



## samuraishot (Jan 18, 2012)

I believe member precisionworks can do it!


----------

